# Top 10 Pipe Brands in Your Dream Store?



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

If you had a store, which must-have pipe brands would you carry? For that matter, which must-have but unique accessories? A kind of significant on line retailer has asked me to provide them with this sort of advice (I'll reveal the name of the retailer in a couple of weeks), and I figured there's no better folks to ask than the puff.com forum.


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Trout Langston said:


> ...and I figured there's no better folks to ask than the *pipesmagazine* forum.


Did I take a wrong turn somewhere? Did I get lost tonight? What the heck did they put in my Chinese food? :noidea:


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

NarJar said:


> Did I take a wrong turn somewhere? Did I get lost tonight? What the heck did they put in my Chinese food? :noidea:


Oops. Meant puff.com of course. But, yes, I have been seeing another forum behind puff.com's back.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Trout Langston said:


> Oops. Meant puff.com of course (for some reason I'm unable to edit my own post). And, yes, I have been seeing another forum behind puff.com's back.


You cad. In general, when I think "must haves" I think of the mainstays like Savinelli and Peterson. Personally, I'm fond of british pipe shapes and brands, so for me I'd want to see Ashton, Ferndown, Northern Briars, Askwith, Invicta, etc. I'd include Dunhill in that list, but they're _so_ overpriced.

For accessories, it would be nice just to see a good selection of pipe-specific items: ashtrays, lighters, tampers, jars, etc.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Kaywoodie, Savinelli, Stanwell, GBD, Peterson, Nording, Ashton, Ferndown, and, for the high rollers, I'd actually go Costello over Dunhill. If possible, it never hurts to have the pipes of at least one artisan carver, the more local, the better.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

ChronoB said:


> For accessories, it would be nice just to see a good selection of pipe-specific items: ashtrays, lighters, tampers, jars, etc.


Jars are a great idea. For an extra buck, he can put your tobacco in a jar instead of a bag and just save you the trouble of doing it later.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

No pipe store would be complete without a trusty McCarter.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

-Peterson
-Dunhill (and include some of their accesories...lighters, leather pipe kits, etc.)
-Arley Curtz (Local Utah pipe maker who I think presents a hell of a bargain)
-Eliot Nachwalter (if you could get a steady supply from him)
-Hodula (Beautiful pipes out of the Czech Republic....hey, if they can hold the market on the quintissential pipe tool...)
-Erik Nording (duh)
-Comoy
-Stanwell
-Brebbia
-James Upshall

I purposely snubbed Savinelli because their pipes are primarly made for use with a balsa wood juice collector. Otherwise, they provide a pretty good collection of nice briar at reasonable prices (but what is with their flavored pipes?).

Cheers

-RD


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Are we talking B&M or online? I'm not sure after reading the original post. B&M I could come up with a list; online-forget it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Jars are a great idea. For an extra buck, he can put your tobacco in a jar instead of a bag and just save you the trouble of doing it later.


Brilliant!


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Trout Langston said:


> Oops. Meant puff.com of course. But, yes, I have been seeing another forum behind puff.com's back.












I suggest the following addition to the Puff Awards Showcase.


----------



## Tudorp (Dec 24, 2011)

As cleche' as it seems, Peterson has become one of my favorites. I have falling in love with the System pipes. As far as other's, Wiley hand made I am also very fond of. I am also a huge fan of GBD, but the vintage ones not the newer pipes. For more affordable pipes, I am a fan of Kaywoodie.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Top ten I see in most shops are:

Glad to see at most shops:
Dunhill
Peterson
Savinelli
Stanwell
Nording
Missouri Meerschaum

What I wish wasn't in every Shop:
Brigham (Common in Canada, less so elsewhere)
Brebbia
No-Name Turkish cased figurals???
No-name basket pipes

What I wished was there instead:
Well crafted named meers in classic shapes
Ardors and other odd italians
Local artisinal made pipes
Great estate pipes

If there is one brand that a shop should look into that would have a high enough turnover and offer good value for money it would probably be *Mario Grandi*.


----------

